# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Thënie nga vetë ju në shqip

## Zana e malit

*Le të jetë kjo një temë ku ju do të sillni thënie të menduara nga vetë ju, në gjuhën SHQIPE!*

*zEm*

----------


## Zana e malit

Durimi- sa më tepër kalon jeta, aq më tepër duhet rritur ai!

 zEm

----------


## sonnyinter

Krimineli vret per te mbijetuar; heroi vret per tu perjetesuar

----------


## Zana e malit

** Shpresa është si një tapë, zhyte sa ta zhytish në ujë, ajo sërish del në sipërfaqe* (të ujit).

zEm

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Ja edhe nje thenie te cilen e kemi thene si klase kur po benim nje fushate kunder duhanit:
*"Duhani eshte nje vrases qe nuk denohet denohet nga shteti DENOHENI JU"*

----------


## njeriu2006

*Une nuk dua nje pasaporte europiane, por nje shqiperi europiane*

----------


## Zana e malit

*- Shpreso por edhe vepro. Të shpresosh dhe mos të veprosh është njësoj sikur të jetosh pa ngrënë; vdes!*

*zEm*

----------


## zANë

*Vetem nga perkulja njerezit kan guximin te sillen si Perendi.*

----------


## Studenti-Te

Ec vertikal nese deshiron te mos takosh njeres te kqinje

----------


## Niagara

nje dite pas nje dite do te behet me mire...

qesh mire kush qesh gjithmone...

----------


## Arcimedes

> nje dite pas nje dite do te behet me mire...
> 
> qesh mire kush qesh gjithmone...


Niagara, me pelqen optimizmi i jot ketu ke kto vargje te thjeshta, por te bukura.

----------


## Zana e malit

** Merre kah ta marrish, të gjithë rrugët çojnë drejtë ballafaqimit me Zotin e Madhërishëm e të Plotëfuqishëm.*

*zEm*

----------


## Teddy

Ka vetem nje film qe njerezit nuk arrijne te kuptojne, qe qeshin kur duhet te qajne e qajne kur duhet te qeshin...ky film eshte jeta jote.

----------


## njeriu2006

Ne mendon se me genjeshtra mund te fitosh zemren e nje vajze, mendo se ajo mbase dashuron fantazine tende.

----------


## Brari

Tema eshte ..me shpik ne proverba e fjal te urta.. keshtu.. okaj..


kur do shkoc ne supermarket
lere ne shpi te shkreten  kulet


do te prishesh me nje shok
bej gaf e jepi borxh


kur te merr ne telefon nje katundar
dije se ka hall e dic do te te marr


mos u marto  me ate qe puthja nuk te ngjit
se eshte si te bec qeverri  me jevgjit..

mos harro ate qe te ka ber nder
se ndryshe sje njeri i por derr


kaq per sot..

----------


## fjollat

Mu kujtu një thënie e kusheririt tim:

"Kur lahesh me fëmijë, ta hajnë sapunin" (nuk është fjala për pedofil)

----------


## Niagara

Njeriu pa Zot si i verbri pa shkop...

----------


## Teddy

> kur te merr ne telefon nje katundar
> dije se ka hall e dic do te te marr
> 
> 
> 
> ..




Kjo eshte e shkelqyer....dhe shume reale. ndoshta eshte e para fraze qe me pelqen nga ju zoti brari por kjo ja vlen te nenvizohet se eshte shume reale...

----------


## Zana e malit

*" Q&#235;llimi &#235;sht&#235; iniciatori kryesor p&#235;r veprat q&#235; do t&#235; pasojn&#235; m&#235; pas. Ndon&#235;se &#235;sht&#235; i fshehur ai, por veprat e tregojn&#235; "fytyr&#235;n" e tij!*

*zEm*

----------


## sonnyinter

kur te vijne te keqijat hapi deren; kur te vijne te mirat mbylle me shtate lloza qe mos ikin

----------

